# Looking for Recommendation on small Solar panel



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

I have some structures I light up at night with LEDs. I currently have a Malibu system I bought at Home Depot. It no longer turns off during the day and even at that it never has put out enough volts to light up the LEDs very well. I was looking for a recommendation on a small solar panel to replace it with. The LEDs I have are rated for 3-4 volts, and I have about a dozen of them, and will be adding a few more in the future.


----------



## audi84 (Jan 13, 2008)

Jim
Have you tried Harbor Freight? They have several types( wattage) SOLOR panels !

Noel in Arkie land


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Noel, I'll check them out.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Drats! They didn't really have anything that would work. They had some nice solar panels, but they were mainly for charging car batteries. They had a couple of landscape solar lights that would store a charge and turn on at night, which what I really want, but nothing powerful enough to run my dozen LEDs.


----------



## sheepdog (Jan 2, 2008)

Try this place QKits

Type Solar in the search field.

Craig


----------

